# Rehoming dogs.



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

In general...how do you feel about this? 

It really bothers me, personally. I can see in the instance of where you legitimately cannot provide for them, then rehoming is "okay". It surely is better than dropping them off at a shelter. What I see most often is people treating dogs as if they are recyclable. Owners who rehome their dog/s and then immediately get another dog is the most common. I see far too many breeders "retiring" dogs and rehoming them when they are no longer useful for breeding and then replace them soon afterwards. They try to justify it by saying that they would be happier in a pet home but when the breeder themselves has pet dogs, why is that dog no longer a part of the family? Why is that dog not allowed to just not be bred and stay at the home they are use to? Why are you breeding if you cannot guarantee your own dogs a space in your home? How can you tell yourself that you love a dog, and then make plans to rehome it? Why is it generally acceptable for breeders to rehome dogs after they are no longer useful to them?

I have never rehomed a dog. I was couch surfing for a few months after a bad break up and I was able to keep and provide for Mikey. He is still with me to this day and will be with me as long as he is alive. We recently adopted a dog from a friends grandparents. They could have kept her and ignored her unhappy face looking at them from the small kennel in the back yard. Thankfully they felt bad for her and found her a home where she could sleep inside and be a part of the family.

Your thoughts?


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I can understand why breeders rehome dogs, a lot of places you can only have so many and they are focused on continuing their lines and there are a fair amount of homes out there that want a well bred adult, I think it's a nice compromise and dog gets a lot more attention/pampering usually than one of many at a breeders home, especially if they are active in sport or show. Now the breeders I am ok with doing this aren't pumping out 5 litters a year or anything though, it's a pretty rare occasion that they do rehome an older dog and usually it's show washouts and they are still fairly young. I have a lot more issue with "breeders" who are peddling and don't even want to keep anything they breed. 

Rehoming pets? I have never done really other than a cat rehomed when I was about 15 which ended badly. Most of my pets have been dumped enough times by the time they make it to me and we are pretty willing to work with most issues. Seems like a lot of rehoming is for garbage excuses like too much energy or chews stuff up, you know, puppies being puppies.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> I can understand why breeders rehome dogs, a lot of places you can only have so many and they are focused on continuing their lines and there are a fair amount of homes out there that want a well bred adult, I think it's a nice compromise and dog gets a lot more attention/pampering usually than one of many at a breeders home, especially if they are active in sport or show. Now the breeders I am ok with doing this aren't pumping out 5 litters a year or anything though, it's a pretty rare occasion that they do rehome an older dog and usually it's show washouts and they are still fairly young. I have a lot more issue with "breeders" who are peddling and don't even want to keep anything they breed.
> 
> Rehoming pets? I have never done really other than a cat rehomed when I was about 15 which ended badly. Most of my pets have been dumped enough times by the time they make it to me and we are pretty willing to work with most issues. Seems like a lot of rehoming is for garbage excuses like too much energy or chews stuff up, you know, puppies being puppies.


I think the individual circumstances matter as all situations are different. I just find is sad that its acceptable for breeders but not the general public. I find it difficult to accept that a breeder who is really a true lover of their breed, not guaranteeing their home for a dog that has made them money and done what they asked. Especially when the dog is older. A breeder showing and rehoming one of their pups is completely acceptable to me, but when you use a dog for breeding, then kick it out when its no longer useful...I find that hard to swallow.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it depends on the situation and the dogs/pets in question. Sometimes a dog is not the right match for a family, no matter what you do, they don't fit in. I see no problem finding the dog a home where it will be happier. If you are just tired of the dog or b/c he dug another hole in the yard and you dump him off on anyone who will take it and get another cute puppy, then I think it is wrong. 

I have rehomed dogs I adopted with hopes to making them part of our family, but they didn't fit in. They went to homes that they did. I do not always think what breeders and performance people do is right though. I see many hardcore performance people get rid of their dogs as soon as they can't compete anymore and have new dogs in before the old one is barely out. To me, they aren't pets, just tools they are using until they are not useful anymore. I also have noticed with many people like this, whatever dog(s) is performing the best, gets better treatment than the dogs aren't. And somehow those dogs are put to the back burner and end up disappearing and no one seems to really care, b/c they seem like such great owners b/c of all they are doing with the current stars.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd rather a dog be rehomed than taken to a shelter and potentially euthanized. Sometimes a particular dog is way too overwhelming for someone and both the dog and the person becomes totally stressed out. Not everyone is a dog whisperer, and they realize when the dog has exceeded their limit of expertise. Most people I know have tried their best before resorting to rehoming their dog. I myself, have rehomed a large dog/child aggressive dog in the past. I live in a neighborhood full of both dogs and children, and after several months, and one near dog attack and toddler attack, both while on the same walk (thank GOD I had a firm grip on the leash), I couldn't do it any longer. Not everyone can afford a behaviorist to come to their house, either. This dog was rehomed to a lady who had no children in the area, and could afford to hire a trainer to work with the dog.

I also helped to rehome my MIL's cockapoo after my MIL had to go into assisted living. The dog was morbidly obese, and I rehabilitated her over a period of about 9 months (dietary and behaviorally), then found the perfect older couple, who absolutely fell in love with Rosie - a win-win situation. I liked the dog, but I already had 3 dogs of my own. I didn't want to take on a fourth one permanently. Her other son wanted to have the dog put to sleep - really? Rehoming sounded pretty good to me, which is why I took her.

Until you've walked in someone else's shoes...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a very serious issue with the rehoming of animals, really any animals for that matter. When I was really into rats I admittedly got over my head and when I had to move back in with my parents I had to let some of them go, that is not an excuse but at the time my options were limited and I was definitely in over my head. Regardless I regret it every single day and I've vowed to never ever put myself in that position again.

But when I'm on Craigslist and I see post after post "I'm moving and the cat or dog can't come with me" it irks me to no end. Or when someone gives up at 10 week old puppy, like you didn't think if that 2 weeks ago when you got him/her? If I make a commitment to an animal, it's for their lifetime.

With Avery I wouldn't even think twice about it. If I can't find a place to live that allows dogs, I'll keep searching til I can. If behaviors develop that I didn't expect or anticipate and they aren't easy to manage I will find a way to make things work or I will consult a professional. If I have a child in the near to distant future, I will not let Avery go just because my life is changing in a big way(the only way this would/could happen is if he became threat to the child, but I don't suspect that will be the case). 

Life is changing every single day, what you are doing today may not be what you are doing tomorrow but in deciding to get a pet you promised them a hone no matter how hectic life gets!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiapeach said:


> I'd rather a dog be rehomed than taken to a shelter and potentially euthanized. Sometimes a particular dog is way too overwhelming for someone and both the dog and the person becomes totally stressed out. Not everyone is a dog whisperer, and they realize when the dog has exceeded their limit of expertise. Most people I know have tried their best before resorting to rehoming their dog. I myself, have rehomed a large dog/child aggressive dog in the past. I live in a neighborhood full of both dogs and children, and after several months, and one near dog attack and toddler attack, both while on the same walk (thank GOD I had a firm grip on the leash), I couldn't do it any longer. Not everyone can afford a behaviorist to come to their house, either. This dog was rehomed to a lady who had no children in the area, and could afford to hire a trainer to work with the dog.
> 
> I also helped to rehome my MIL's cockapoo after my MIL had to go into assisted living. The dog was morbidly obese, and I rehabilitated her over a period of about 9 months (dietary and behaviorally), then found the perfect older couple, who absolutely fell in love with Rosie - a win-win situation. I liked the dog, but I already had 3 dogs of my own. I didn't want to take on a fourth one permanently. Her other son wanted to have the dog put to sleep - really? Rehoming sounded pretty good to me, which is why I took her.
> 
> Until you've walked in someone else's shoes...


See, I find no harm in rehoming in both of those stories. I find fault in people like my sister who adopted a dog, then got sick of it and pawned it off on my mom. Then got another dog.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> I think it depends on the situation and the dogs/pets in question. Sometimes a dog is not the right match for a family, no matter what you do, they don't fit in. I see no problem finding the dog a home where it will be happier. If you are just tired of the dog or b/c he dug another hole in the yard and you dump him off on anyone who will take it and get another cute puppy, then I think it is wrong.
> 
> I have rehomed dogs I adopted with hopes to making them part of our family, but they didn't fit in. They went to homes that they did. I do not always think what breeders and performance people do is right though. I see many hardcore performance people get rid of their dogs as soon as they can't compete anymore and have new dogs in before the old one is barely out. To me, they aren't pets, just tools they are using until they are not useful anymore. I also have noticed with many people like this, whatever dog(s) is performing the best, gets better treatment than the dogs aren't. And somehow those dogs are put to the back burner and end up disappearing and no one seems to really care, b/c they seem like such great owners b/c of all they are doing with the current stars.



I also find no fault in the situation where an adopted dog does not work out with the dog already in the home. Especially if the dog is older. If Jody had not worked out, we would have found her a suitable home. 

A member on here adopted a dog then rehomed her because she did not get along with her own dogs. She found a good home where the older dog could relax and not be pestered. That is fine IMO. 

The situation does matter, I don't ignorantly judge someone without knowin the whole story.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I never understood or agreed with why breeders would rehome retired show/breeding dogs until I lived with one and actually went through the process with her myself, with one of the beloved (and I really mean it was one of the beloved household members), a frenchie named Pickle. I saw her hem and haw over what she should do, if she should place Pickle, who was just a few years old. She showed me applications, and eventually showed one to me that stuck out. She eventually did place her, and we both had to hold back tears as her new owners walked away with Pickle. Shortly after Pickle was rehomed, her new mom was diagnosed with cancer, and Pickle, being their only dog, was such a special part of her treatment. My friend texted me a picture of the Christmas card she got from them this year, with Pickle on it, it was the best outcome you could ever ask for.

Here's something she has written on her site explaining what *she* thinks about the topic...


"Occasionally we are asked, "how can you sell dogs you have owned for 4+ years?" We would like to explain to those of you who have also wondered this.

The rules a breeder must follow are a little different than those of households who have only 1 or 2 family pets. A breeder is constantly striving to produce the best quality dogs so they may be exhibited in the show ring. Showing dogs is the "proving ground" where breeders showcase their hard efforts. It's where we all come together to compete on friendly terms in hopes of having the dog that most closely resembles the standard of perfection. Part of the process involves having puppies of course. Most puppies will not turn out to be of high enough quality for the show ring. These puppies are placed in loving homes at about 10-13 weeks of age. The few we keep are the ones who are good enough to show, and hopefully, if we are very lucky, they will eventually reproduce themselves in future offspring. So, we keep, show, finish, and breed these individuals. They will produce the next generation of hopefuls, and so it continues on year after year. Again, if we are lucky, we will have a number of individuals who are good enough to carry on our line and our hard work. But, as time goes by, the number of good dogs we keep increases (if we are doing the right thing in our breeding program) and eventually we find we are over the number of dogs we can care for in fair and healthy manner.

Every good breeder knows what "number" of dogs they never go over without having to sacrifice the attention and care each dog is given. If there is additional help in a given kennel/household, a larger number of dogs may be kept. If the situation is just 1 or 2 people caring for the dogs, the number of dogs MUST be kept small out of fairness to the dogs (in our situation, we do not have a kennel - all of our dogs live in the house with us). Each dog requires love, care and most importantly TIME SPENT with them - they should NOT be asked to sit in a cage the majority of the time. If we kept every dog we loved, we would keep them all - but love is not enough. You just cannot divide the time of 2 caretakers amongst too many dogs. There are just not enough hours in a day. Therefore, breeders must care enough for the dogs that have worked hard to help us improve the breed, to know when it is time to retire them into a single-dog family home where they can have 100% of the love and attention they deserve. After all, they have done everything we have asked of them during the first half of their lives, we feel that the second half of their lives should be filled with undivided attention and pure fun. Most Frenchies live 12+ years, so a 4-5 year-old dog still has many years of love left to give.

The benefits of taking an adult dog are many. Puppies are wonderful, but they require a tremendous amount of time training, especially in the area of housebreaking. An adult dog has already been trained, so it is excellent for people who work. With an adult dog, you have the benefit of knowing all the good and bad habits they have ahead of time (I always tell people EVERYTHING about a dogs' habits, as I want to make sure I match the right dog with the right people). You also have the pride of owning a dog who was kept by the breeder because he/she was "the best" which means you will very likely get a champion dog or certainly a very beautiful and sound representative of the breed - something the new owners can be very proud of! When you buy a puppy, you never know how it will turn out (personality, looks, etc.) With an adult, what you see is what you get. Older dogs make excellent pets for older individuals too. Many older adults are not able to handle the rigors of puppy-hood, but welcome a polite and well-trained adult into their homes easily.

Do I cry when an adult leaves? Absolutely, and no less than for 3 weeks straight. If you think a breeder is not bothered by seeing a good friend carried away from the only home they have known, you are sadly mistaken. Even though I know I am doing the right thing for the dog, part of me wishes it did not have to be this way because I love them all so much. The only way I personally can sleep at night without worrying myself sick is knowing that I am 100% sure of the people I have chosen to take one of my adult dogs. When I hear about what an easy transition a dog has made, that he/she is being treated like a king or queen, eating ice-cream, going for long walks, sleeping in bed, traveling with their new owners, I am reminded that I have made the right decision. Then I can put my mind at ease.........until the next time, when it all begins over again.

Do I place *EVERY* dog I have that gets older? No, I only place dogs that I feel can easily make the transition to a new home. Most dogs can, but some dogs do not adapt easily to change. I only place healthy dogs that can add happiness to their new owners lives. A dog that would pine away for its former home is not a good candidate for placing in a new home. These dogs must stay with us for their entire lives, which also means at any given time I will have one or two very old dogs here along with the younger generation.

So, next time you question a breeder selling an adult dog - think about the reality of their situation. It is not by any means an "unwanted dog", it is a very much loved dog that the breeder has cared for and enjoyed, but now wants this dog to have the love of a family where he/she will be the "one and only".

I wish to thank all of the wonderful people who have extended their home to our adult dogs. We know it takes a special person/family to take a dog that is older, but your letters and calls always remind us that we have done the right thing."


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess I just can't accept it. I feel strongly about breeders rehoming dogs after using them. If they don't have the room then they shouldn't breed. They can twist it however they want to make themselves feel better but it is still the same to me.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That would defeat the purpose of breeding ethically and breeding dogs to standard and improving upon each generation. They can't keep every dog, or they will end up in a hoarding situation lol. 

I am sure there are the "breeders" that just use the dogs and then discard them like trash when they can't be "used" anymore (thinking puppy mill people in this instance). But the people that are breeding ethically and trying to build and improve upon a breeding program, are not re-homing dogs because of that reason. I've been offered adult dogs that are going to be retired from my friends many times, and it's not a non-chalant or casual thing to them, it's a serious decision that they care about.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I could never be a breeder. I fall in love and bond with my animals too much to give them away. (Except the cat....anyone want an ungrateful jerkface cat? lol)


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I can only said, without going in details, that my dogs are my children and I had to fight a big battle with my husband many years ago, because he wants me to give them away. It end in if you don't like my dogs, you can go. He still said that I love the dogs more that him. I can only said, that my dogs never disappointing me or betrayed me. It is pure love, and yes they will be with me until they go to the Rainbow Bridge. I make some choices on life, just around them, so I don't need to put them in a situation were I need to get rid of them or something. Sometimes, it even mean sacrificing myself and my decisions on life.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I do not agree with rehoming dogs in most situations. Yes, there are some personal situations where it would be _more_ acceptable than others to rehome dogs but I still think it is a pile of :tape: !

I would do anything to keep my dogs. My dogs are my family. They are my life. When I bring them home I do anything and everything to make it work. I have never had a dog that I could not find _some_ way to make it work. There is no way that I would be able to get rehome my dogs. If the only apartments I could find were not pet-friendly, I would live in a tent. English Setters are my heart breed. They are the most adaptable dogs I have ever had the pleasure of meeting and are also excellent with children. I am fairly certain they are the only dogs I will ever own (mayyyybe with the exception of a boxer, but only because the bf is dead set on getting one as our next dog, but we will see). I think about the future when I am looking for a new addition to my family. I like getting older dogs if possible, not too old but not a young pup either, as you can better tell their personalities. I wouldn't be able to get a dog that was not adaptable or was not known for being good with children, as yes I would like a family some day. If you get a dog that is child aggressive and do not work with it and then decide you are going to have a family, thus having to give away your child aggressive dog, that to me is unacceptable. WORK WITH YOUR DOG. A lot of these issues can be fixed if you are willing to put the time and effort into it. In the rare case where it can't be worked out, THEN you can rehome that animal. Same goes for dog aggressive dogs.

But the thing that really gets me going are all the ads I see that say " I got a puppy but cannot keep him/her as my lease does not let me have pets." You couldn't have checked that out before???????????? Oh and the hundreds of ads this time of year that say "I got my kid a puppy for Christmas but they don't want it any more." :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:

I am not really going to comment on the breeder side of this as while I don't think they should rehome their dogs, I know that they have to or not they will end up in a hoarding situation and not be able to care for the animals or give them the attention they need. I don't think it is an easy thing to do for most breeders, either.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I get sick of people rehoming dogs bc they "just can't provide them with what they need anymore", and most of the time they just aren't really trying, but it makes them feel better to say that.

You read the pets section on Craigslist and it's really enough to make dedicated pet owners turn homicidal. Just in the past week I saw someone rehoming a 7 yr old rat terrier because now that the dog is older it can't keep up with their active lifestyle and would rather be a lap dog. I also saw someone who had a 12 year old springer spaniel who was giving it away (but keeping its mother and brother) because they need to "lighten the load".


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's definitely sound reasons why some people have to rehome their dogs.
a breeder is in business to sell dogs. how many dogs can they retire and afford to keep.
getting a retired dog is a great deal for the person getting the dog and the dog has
a nice home. i don't think dogs are laying on the sofa thinking about their humans.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

well, i have very mixed feelings on this. but after we "adopted" rex i felt differently.

we were mourning our black lab, alan, for 7 months. i swore i could never get another black lab.
we searched shelters, from one end of long island to the other. i cried till i looked like someone beat me.

i looked in newsday and saw an ad for a yellow lab, 2 1/2, a few towns away.
i went alone to meet him. he was skinny, beautiful lab head, tethered with a chain and hook, into the wall , right next to a 6 month old beautiful mastiff. 
i asked why they were tied up but never really got an answer. made me a bit nervous but when they unhooked him he jumped onto the couch and licked me to death. ok, friendly enough. guy showed me how nice he was, had him sit on a chair and give paw. like who cared about that. not neutered but ok, not a biggie. i told him i had to discuss with nick.

went home, told nick, called the guy and went back. they had 4 kids , under the age of 11. when we left, only the 2 year old baby cried. the other kids, were watching t-v in the room we were in, and never blinked.

i asked, before we left, why they were giving him up.
the wife said "we always wanted a mastiff".

ok, got him to my vet . undescended testicle also. found some tissue resembling what could be a testicle, in his abdomen, sent out for testing and it was, so that was the good news.

bought a crate the next day (that was a scene, me in the audi, didnt fit in the trunk, and rex next to me in the front seat). hired a trainer, a grand later, took a class, noticed his back legs not right. off to the animal med center in nyc. straight hocks and luxating patellas (which by the time we got to the vet i had read everything i could and figured it out myself). vet said "let him be a dog, dont throw the frisbee high. ok, no problem.

love this dog to death. i said to nick , after 2 weeks, "can you believe they never called to see how rex is?"

nick said "can you believe they gave the dog away because they got a mastiff" 

nuff said.
he's better off with us, don't ya think?

oh yeah, 6 months later guiding eyes called with a black boy. we took him too.
and now, a year ago, they called again, with a black girl. we took her too.

so much for never being able to have another black lab.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh and my absolute biggest pet peeve in the entire world is ppl who get dogs for their children, ESP under the age of 10 and truely believe this child is going to take full responsibility for the dog. If you get a dog for your kids that's fine but don't ever be under the delirious impression they can fully care for a dog on their own. They can help with daily tasks but at the end of the day your the adult and the dog is YOUR responsibility!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I rehomed a dog last year. When my JRT Heidi got to be 10 years old I started thinking about the fact that I would get up one day and there would be no dog in my house at all. I decided that I wanted to get another dog that I would have time to bond with so that when Heidi died it wouldn't be as bad. I knew that no dog would ever, ever take Heidi's place but it would ease the loss a bit.

I looked online at Petfinder and saw a corgi mix at a nearby kill shelter. We went to look at her and she was friendly so we took her. Foxy jumped up in the truck, laid down in the seat, and went home with us like she had always known us. In the beginning she and Heidi did ok and basically did not interact very much.

1 month after bringing her home, Foxy had 5 puppies. My uncle pointed out that she was pregnant about 2 weeks before she gave birth. I found homes for all the puppies except one that we kept. All the chaos of puppies in the house was hard on Heidi and she developed a hot spot that never completely healed. Foxy bit her once too when Heidi tried to look at the puppies and I hated to see my girl hurt like that.

I got very, very attached to the puppy that we kept. We named her Sam and I loved that dog! So I went from 1 dog to 3 dogs in a short space of time but we managed. When Sam was almost 4 years old she suddenly got very sick and quit eating. It turned out that she was in acute kidney failure and I had her PTS. During this time Heidi was having a lot of problems too. The hot spot kept flaring up and getting infected, she had eye infections. Less than 3 weeks after Sam died Heidi went downhill and her last day had seizures for an hour or so. I had wanted her to die at home but the seizures went on and on so I called the vet out at 9:00 p.m. and had her pts as well.

I had lost my 2 heart dogs in that short space of time. I was stunned, shocked, grieving. Foxy is a good dog but I had never had time to truly bond with her. In the beginning preparing for birth took time and then dealing with 5 puppies and 2 dogs was a ton of work. In my grief I found myself so angry that Foxy was the one who was alive and Heidi and Sam were dead. I knew that it wasn't her fault but when you are emotional things like that don't matter.

I got Lola a month after Heidi died and Foxy was very grumpy and snappish with her. My mother had always liked Foxy and Foxy liked her. My mom and stepfather took Foxy and she has done fine ever since. I still buy her food and treats and play with her when I am there. I think that this has worked out best for Foxy and for me. Sometimes you just don't click with a dog and then circumstances happen. It is actually better for Foxy because she is never crated now. My mom is home all day and there is no need for her to be. 

I think that decision to rehome a dog is deeply personal and there are good reasons and bad reasons like with everything. You can't just categorically say it is a bad thing. You have to do what works best for you and the dog. I know that I could never have given Foxy the home she needed because I resented her after losing Heidi and Sam. I know that doesn't make sense but it was how I felt and I know that Foxy had to know it on some level. I think if people make every effort to get their dog in a great home then it isn't a bad thing.


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> I do not agree with rehoming dogs in most situations. Yes, there are some personal situations where it would be _more_ acceptable than others to rehome dogs but I still think it is a pile of :tape: !
> 
> I would do anything to keep my dogs. My dogs are my family. They are my life. When I bring them home I do anything and everything to make it work. I have never had a dog that I could not find _some_ way to make it work. There is no way that I would be able to get rehome my dogs.


But the problem isn't rehoming. The problem is that there are people who DON'T feel nearly as dedicated as we do to their animals. Even so, rehoming needs to be an option for people like that because what is the alternative? That the animal has to continue to with people who don't really want it? What kind of a life will that animal have? If the animal isn't wanted or loved or even a remote priority in its owner's life, then I'd be very doubtful that it would receive the care and attention it needs. Rehoming the animal gives it a chance to find the right home and happiness. 

I just don't think there should be any stigma at all attached to the idea of rehoming. The long-term consequences _to the animals themselves_ if there was a real stigma attached would be devastating. Is there a better alternative? I haven't heard of one, unfortunately.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

JLeigh said:


> But the problem isn't rehoming. The problem is that there are people who DON'T feel nearly as dedicated as we do to their animals. Even so, rehoming needs to be an option for people like that because what is the alternative? That the animal has to continue to with people who don't really want it? What kind of a life will that animal have? If the animal isn't wanted or loved or even a remote priority in its owner's life, then I'd be very doubtful that it would receive the care and attention it needs. Rehoming the animal gives it a chance to find the right home and happiness.
> 
> I just don't think there should be any stigma at all attached to the idea of rehoming. The long-term consequences _to the animals themselves_ if there was a real stigma attached would be devastating. Is there a better alternative? I haven't heard of one, unfortunately.


I understand what you mean. Like I said, yes, there are some situations where it is not completely terrible. I just think that people need to think long and hard before they adopt an animal into their lives instead of it being a spontaneous thing with little-no thought put into it.


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> Like I said, yes, there are some situations where it is not completely terrible. I just think that people need to think long and hard before they adopt an animal into their lives instead of it being a spontaneous thing with little-no thought put into it.


I definitely agree! That would go a long way towards solving the problem.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have had to rehome. Twenty something years ago, when my hosband lost his job and about eight years ago, when we had two terrier bitches fighting. Neither was easy by any means but it had to be done. 
I've been judged for it but since we did what we had to do, that's their problems, not mine.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

For me, it entirely depends on the situation. If you got yourself in over your head with too many dogs... well, shame on you. If you "didn't know it would get so big"... shame on you. Etc, etc. 

As far as breeders go I would need to talk to the breeder and find out the reasons for doing it. I used to really hate the idea but then I think about my mom. My mom LOVES Boxers. She currently has a BYB bred bitch that is her best buddy. She isn't one of us who despises BYBs and, unfortunately, she didn't look at the potential health issues she may be facing later in Charlie's life because she is from a BYB with untested dogs and, as a result, Charlie is tiny and suffers from HORRIBLE allergies. Thankfully, I am slowly able to drill information into her head and have made her promise that she will let me choose her next Boxer for her even if I have to pay for it myself. She turned 50 this past year. When she is ready for another dog I don't think she will want to start with a new pup. I want her to have a well bred, healthy Boxer and a retired adult would be perfect for her. Retired dogs from great breeders already have the manners they need, the skills they need, and the training they need, unlike a puppy with the benefit of also being from s breeder who ensures they are breeding healthy dogs. 

However, I will be CAREFULLY choosing the breeder and the dog because I, too, cannot understand those who use their dogs then dump them. If giving this dog up is not a very hard decision for the breeder then it's not a breeder I want an adult dog from. I don't want the breeder to be able to just casually hand over their dog like it's no big deal.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> For me, it entirely depends on the situation. If you got yourself in over your head with too many dogs... well, shame on you. If you "didn't know it would get so big"... shame on you. Etc, etc.
> 
> As far as breeders go I would need to talk to the breeder and find out the reasons for doing it. I used to really hate the idea but then I think about my mom. My mom LOVES Boxers. She currently has a BYB bred bitch that is her best buddy. She isn't one of us who despises BYBs and, unfortunately, she didn't look at the potential health issues she may be facing later in Charlie's life because she is from a BYB with untested dogs and, as a result, Charlie is tiny and suffers from HORRIBLE allergies. Thankfully, I am slowly able to drill information into her head and have made her promise that she will let me choose her next Boxer for her even if I have to pay for it myself. She turned 50 this past year. When she is ready for another dog I don't think she will want to start with a new pup. I want her to have a well bred, healthy Boxer and a retired adult would be perfect for her. Retired dogs from great breeders already have the manners they need, the skills they need, and the training they need, unlike a puppy with the benefit of also being from s breeder who ensures they are breeding healthy dogs.
> 
> However, I will be CAREFULLY choosing the breeder and the dog because I, too, cannot understand those who use their dogs then dump them. If giving this dog up is not a very hard decision for the breeder then it's not a breeder I want an adult dog from. I don't want the breeder to be able to just casually hand over their dog like it's no big deal.


I wouldn't have gotten Murph if he hadn't been petted out. He came to me at 8 months and I really liked getting him past that really young puppy stage, but still young. I really think that getting a retired show dog can be great, I will definitely do it again. 

If someone constantly has adult dogs to be placed, then that's probably a warning sign that they are just dumping dogs. But if they have an adult that needs to be placed (whether it's a retired breeder, or a show prospect that didn't turn out) once in awhile, then I think that's a good sign.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

There is a difference in rehoming a dog and posting it up on craigslist for free with a small "rehoming" fee. It's easy to do things wrong. It's harder to do them correctly. Too many people go the craigslist route.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I see it as if you adopt a child. Would you considered re-homing your child? We went thru a lot when we sold our house and like to build a new one. We choose to buy a house already build instead of custom build our because what I will do with my dogs and cats if I need to rent. 
I am always said that my dogs save my marriage. One time I was ready to divorce and just thinking how I will resolve if I have to sell the house, etc I worker harder t save my marriage. Never been an option re- home my pets/children. 
I am understand about breeders, but it is why I will never be a breeder either.


----------

